# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Orgasm dreams

## LucidFlanders

I was always told and read here when you have an orgasm you wake up asap, then i started having that for a while. Now...i have not woken up from a dream where i spread my seed. I had a dream i did not wake up from where i had 6 of them in probably 20 seconds real time, dream time that's a different story. But i never wake up anymore from these dreams.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Coooooool. How you do that?

----------


## LucidFlanders

I just do it, it happens and i am still in the dream.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Grats, just comes (hehe) with practice I hear.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> Grats, just comes (hehe) with practice I hear.



I don't practice it, it just happens. I guess i am just good at it. It's like once i heard you always wake up from an orgasm dream, a few dreams after that i became resistant to it, and now ever since i have never woke up. Like i said already, i had 6 of them in 1 sitting and still stayed a sleep. I was raping women. :/

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

I had my first dream 2 nights ago where I was succesfully having sex and actually feeling something from it (4th or 5th attempt -_-), and then one of my friends in the dream was like "what the hell are you doing having sex in the street!" and I was like "it's just a dream bud calm down I'm not even waking up this time" and then he was like "this isn't a dream everyone's wondering what you're doing!" and I was like "oh shit" and I lost lucidity. So I'm yet to really have anything good happen lucid or non-lucid.

Maybe rape is a factor :0

----------


## slimslowslider2

I rarely wake up from a dream orgasm. I am a woman, not sure if that makes the difference? Also find it interesting that I experienced my first orgasms in dreams many years before I had any in real life. Wonder if that's common for us ladies...?

----------


## BossBadger

I'm also a woman, slim, and I would say dream orgasms wake me up about half the time. Around a quarter of the time I can have one and stay in the dream, and the rest of the time I just can't get off in the dream and I give up and do something else. 

I honestly can't remember if I had one first in real life or in a dream..I've been having them in dreams since I was a kid so I'm not sure which came first.

----------

